# R32 rear caliper+280 disc swap into mk1/2/3



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

Well since a few people have approached me in IM asking how im doing the R32 brake swap I have decided to elaborate on the swap








For this swap you are going to need rear hubs and axels from an Ibiza 20vt 








First of all it seams I have jumped the gun and after checking things out im going to customize a mounting bracket for the R32 calipers to fit 
I have added a few pics and a cad sketch of the final bracket I will be fabricating to help understand what I am doing

Now down to measurements: 
Distances between the mounting points of the carriers to the axle is - mk4/90mm R32/90
Distance between the mounting points on the caliper to career is - mk4/118mm R32/118mm
Distance between the mounting points of the career to the back side of the disc is - mk4/13mm R32/35mm
This means I will need to offset the R32 caliper 22mm towards the inside
The width of the axel mounting ears is 19mm
Original caliper carrier is mounted on the out side of the axle mounting ears 
by using a mounting bracket on the backside of the carrier and backside of the axle mounting point I will need an additional 3mm spacer between the mounting bracket and axel to compensate the 22mm offset needed since mounting the carrier to the backside of the axle only gives me 19mm 
Because of the need to offset the caliper the career ears are now parallel to the axle ears this meaning there is a minimum distance between them which is around 20mm
Meaning I can’t use 256mm discs because with an extra distance of 20mm minimum disc size will me 272mm since the mk4 disc is 232 
Radius of a 232mm disc is 116
Radius of a 256mm disc is 128
128 -11=12 
Meaning there is need of a bracket spacing an extra 12mm between the carrier and the axle 
But as I mentioned there is a minimum distance of 20mm because of the interference between the carrier and the axle 
So next best thing is a 280mm disc















Radius of a 280mm disc is 140

140 – 116 =24
So the mounting bracket needs to be 24mm between each of the bolts 
Now to the discs 
Mk4 Ibiza discs have a 34mm height between the back side of the disc to the mounting point on the inside 
After checking a 280mm front disc from a corrado has a height of 34 mm as well
Meaning they will fit beautifully Since there width is 20mm And the R32 discs width is 22mm Which is not a big difference and should not cause any problems


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 rear caliper+280 disc swap into mk1/2/3 (talx)*

Fantastic!
Do you just give your cad file to a machine shop and have them fab the spacer piece on a CNC mill?


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: R32 rear caliper+280 disc swap into mk1/2/3 (phatvw)*

Awesome. You just gave me the info I need to mount my Wilwoods on the rear of my MKIV. THANKS!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1 steaksauce (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: R32 rear caliper+280 disc swap into mk1/2/3 (talx)*

good work man! keep us posted


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 rear caliper+280 disc swap into mk1/2/3 (phatvw)*

Exactly but it depend on how complicated the part are this mount is actually quite simple so it can be made by just cutting it with a plasma cuter ore laser and use a 3mm spacer
I have a cheap source for CNC milling so that’s my route


----------

